# SVS PB-1000 or SB-2000



## petrolhead

My Velodyne DD12 has packed up so time for a new sub. I cant afford a now one so need to cut my cloth accordingly

My room is about 1500 cu ft and the sub will be used mainly for movies.

I like the idea of low, trouser flapping bass 

So which is best for what I need?

The Velo had on board EQ and remember before getting that I had a feedback destroyer. Is there a more simple piece of kit I can buy that will do the same thing?


----------



## tonyvdb

A ported sub will go deeper & louder but your comparing two different size subs so I would be willing to guess that they would be close.


----------



## jamesfrazier

Yeah they have similar freq response.. Plus your room is pretty small so sealed could work if you want to go that route. 

Personally with your budget I would buy a pb-1000 then save for another later.


----------



## phipp01

Although I have never heard the PB-1000 I recently bought the SB-2000 and highly recommend it. It added a whole new dimension to my HT. The bass is incredible and the best response I received from a friend was "I get it now, I get why you spent the money for that" after I played a scene for him. His grin from ear to ear was confirmation I had made the right decision!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

petrolhead said:


> My room is about 1500 cu ft and the sub will be used mainly for movies.
> 
> I like the idea of low, trouser flapping bass
> 
> So which is best for what I need?


PB-1000.



> The Velo had on board EQ and remember before getting that I had a feedback destroyer. Is there a more simple piece of kit I can buy that will do the same thing?


A miniDSP 2x4 with the 2Way Advanced plug-in.


----------



## willis7469

IMO, on paper the sb2k wins. Bigger/better driver, more power. They both roll off at 19hz, but the PB will fall off faster below tuning, while the SB should be able to deliver more in room down to 16 or 17. I am biased however. One of my subs is an SB2k. The other two are ported cylinders which I prefer, but for 1500cuft I'd buy the SB2k, and naturally plan for a 2nd one whenever budget allows. See what they say. 
http://www.svsound.com/support/customer-service


----------



## chashint

petrolhead said:


> Is there a more simple piece of kit I can buy that will do the same thing?


The way you said this using 'piece of kit' makes me think you are not located in the US.
If that's true what brands of subwoofers are a available to you without incurring international shipping?


----------



## willis7469

Good catch Charlie!


----------



## chashint

Maybe, got to wait for the OP.


----------

